# "Warpaint" - Black Crowes



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

It has been nearly 20 years since the Black Crowes stepped onto MTV with a cover of Otis Redding's "Hard to Handle". Their CD's have been a mixed bag since but even the least of them has generally had one or two killer tracks. "Warpaint" is their first CD in about 8 years and really represents a return to their best form in my opinion. The addition of Luther Dickinson (North Mississippi Allstars) on guitar is a clear plus. The songwriting is their best since "The Southern Harmony and Musical Companion", and that includes the only cover on the disc, the Reverend Charlie Jackson's "God's Got It". The stew of rock, soul, blues, country and gospel is tasty, with more flavors revealed with repeated listening. Recommended if you were ever a Crowes fan. :T


----------

